# Help with brake dust



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Any tips on removing this?










I've already used Billbery 1:5 and also neat. Sprayed on, left for a few minutes, re-applied and agitated then rinsed. Then followed with glue and tar remover and finally SRP.

This is what it was like before.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolf's brake duster?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Review clicky


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

You might consider going to Iron-X. Whilst brake duster is similar, the dirt you have is very much in-grained and you might need the extra strength of Iron-X instead of brake duster.


----------



## The Engineer (Jan 21, 2009)

Iorn X?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

BL-Sci said:


> You might consider going to Iron-X. Whilst brake duster is similar, the dirt you have is very much in-grained and you might need the extra strength of Iron-X instead of brake duster.


I don't think there is a noticeable difference


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Iron X vs Brake duster review


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Wolfs De-ironizer (Brake duster) for me too, you can keep applying until all has gone! you wont be disappointed £10 for a Ltr:thumb: where as ironX is more money for half the volume...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Going to have a look at the reviews.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

does look promising the wolf's brake duster when you take into account the cost.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

faboka vrs said:


> does look promising the wolf's brake duster when you take into account the cost.


100%

£38.95 for 5 litres for a wheel cleaner/degreaser and can also be used on paint :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Old Skool said:


> I don't think there is a noticeable difference


Iron-X IS stronger. Forget your comparisons and all that, Iron-X contains much more of the active ingredient. It should not surprise anyone that it costs more. It is also why you have to leave brake duster on the surface for so long.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

BL-Sci said:


> Iron-X IS stronger. Forget your comparisons and all that, Iron-X contains much more of the active ingredient. It should not surprise anyone that it costs more. It is also why you have to leave brake duster on the surface for so long.


Agreed. I have to leave deironizer on for ages for it to start having the reaction. I've also found that I had to have numerous hit on the wheel to remove all the contaminants


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

BL-Sci said:


> Iron-X IS stronger. Forget your comparisons and all that, Iron-X contains much more of the active ingredient. It should not surprise anyone that it costs more. It is also why you have to leave brake duster on the surface for so long.


I've never measured IX to see how much of the active ingredient is in there, have you? Whether IX has more active ingredient than Deironizer is unknown to me, but basing the strength of it on reaction times should be reconsidered. Removing iron contaminants with these 2 products is a chemical, exothermic reaction, meaning it creates heat (oxidation process). IX is a straight liquid (AFAIK) and Deironizer is a gel. Being that mine is a gel, it is "insulated" and therefore takes a bit more time to react. If you're looking for faster reaction times with my product, stick it in the microwave for a bit before you use it (just don't let the missus see you doing it !) and you'll notice that it will react instantaneously and you'll also see the long "bleeding" streaks on the surface like you will with IX. But if you do that you'll be losing the advantage of it being a gel and staying on the surface where it belongs. Also Deironizer has added degreasers in it so there's other reactions going on other than just dissolving iron particles.

When IX makes those long, bleeding streaks it is rather spectacular, but it's like dropping ink into a glass of water: The entire glass of water will turn that color. And IX will do the same whether it's reacting with something or not... it basically "bleeds" all over itself. Iron X is a fantastic product, no doubt, but there's reasons why I developed Deironizer the way that I did :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

anthonyh90 said:


> Agreed. I have to leave deironizer on for ages for it to start having the reaction. I've also found that I had to have numerous hit on the wheel to remove all the contaminants


Which version do you have? V1?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

BL-Sci said:


> Iron-X IS stronger. Forget your comparisons and all that, Iron-X contains much more of the active ingredient. It should not surprise anyone that it costs more. It is also why you have to leave brake duster on the surface for so long.


I won't forget my comparisons.

I have now completed a 1 v 1 and there is no noticeable difference.

I don't need to be a scientist to know what works. Being a professional detailer who does this day in day out I know what I want which is why I recommended what I think the best product is and for the price Brake duster ruins Iron X

Simples!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Removing iron contaminants with these 2 products is a chemical, exothermic reaction, meaning it creates heat (oxidation process). IX is a straight liquid (AFAIK) and Deironizer is a gel. Being that mine is a gel, it is "insulated" and therefore takes a bit more time to react. If you're looking for faster reaction times with my product, stick it in the microwave for a bit before you use it (just don't let the missus see you doing it !) and you'll notice that it will react instantaneously and you'll also see the long "bleeding" streaks on the surface like you will with IX. But if you do that you'll be losing the advantage of it being a gel and staying on the surface where it belongs. Also Deironizer has added degreasers in it so there's other reactions going on other than just dissolving iron particles.


Oh the old chemical exothermicity thing :tumbleweed:

I'm afraid this is not right. It is all about the formation of stable complexes. The exothermicity is neither here nor there.

FYI Brake Duster is not unique in having 'degreasers'


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

BL-Sci said:


> Oh the old chemical exothermicity thing :tumbleweed:
> 
> I'm afraid this is not right. It is all about the formation of stable complexes. The exothermicity is neither here nor there.
> 
> FYI Brake Duster is not unique in having 'degreasers'


Thing is though. Not all consumers give a damn about what goes into it. I certainly didn't consider exothermicity performance when i decided to spend my money.

What did i think as a consumer?

5 litres of Brake duster = £38.95
5 litres of Iron X = £100

In comparison tests done fairly between the 2 there is very very little difference apart from one being a gel and the other more of a liquid.

Iron X is more than 2.5 times more expensive.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

And to add, Iron X is also a good product but value for money sways a lot more people than chemical analysis does


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

I didn't test any of this products yet, but i think that the choice of this 2 products is between the prince / preference, and not the results, because they seem to be both great.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like I started something here lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

faboka vrs said:


> Looks like I started something here lol


:lol:

Yes, your fault


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Old Skool said:


> Thing is though. Not all consumers give a damn about what goes into it. I certainly didn't consider exothermicity performance when i decided to spend my money.


Whatever the consumer thinks about the science, the manufacturers and resellers should know better. Most members here do not know the science and just take it as read that a person posting a scientific answer knows what they are talking and can be trusted. When such a person does not know, especially when that person is actually going to be making money out of it, it is an abuse of trust.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

BL-Sci said:


> Oh the old chemical exothermicity thing :tumbleweed:
> 
> I'm afraid this is not right. It is all about the formation of stable complexes. The exothermicity is neither here nor there.
> 
> FYI Brake Duster is not unique in having 'degreasers'


OK then, I guess The Wolf (my chemist), and I are wrong. I guess the oxidation process isn't an exothermic reaction http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exothermic_reaction

Perhaps you don't think it's very "unique" but being a professional detailer myself, I find it very useful and to have it as an added bonus to a product that already does wonders. Ever seen IX do this?










All of that "yellow" gunk is grease being removed from the wheel. Also, have I said something to offend you? If I have, I apologize, but it seems to me like you're trying to butt heads with me...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't see any malice from Jesse in the slightest.

He has never tried to cover up anything and in fact will be brutally honest about something if he knows it. I don't think it is fair to call into doubt the integrity of a trader when they have done nothing to substantiate it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals;2840185 said:


> OK then, I guess The Wolf (my chemist), and I are wrong. I guess the oxidation process isn't an exothermic reaction http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exothermic_reaction
> 
> Perhaps you don't think it's very "unique" but being a professional detailer myself, I find it very useful and to have it as an added bonus to a product that already does wonders. Ever seen IX do this?
> 
> ...


The exothermicity is a red herring. The chemistry is that your active forms a very strong complex with iron. This complex is a dark purple/red colour. If you would like me to actually post the chemical identity and how it works, I will happily oblige - I rather assumed you would prefer for me not to make it easy for your competitors to copy!

For your information, Iron-X does in fact contain a strong detergent which will be very effective for degreasing. Your picture shows oil floating on top of an aqueous solution. Most degreasers will emulsify the oil and you won't see it floating on top.

Just to be a little less mysterious... I am a chemical professional so this sort of thing is my living. I specialise in cleaning formulations, health & safety and chemical regulations. My company does not sell chemicals, we merely are consultants.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Who gives a dam about the Chemistry, Wolfs Deironizer works end of story, Jesse does not claim to have a unique product but a very good one, anyone do any better ,make your own & become a competitor :thumb:

Wolfs approach to marketing is breath of fresh air, I’m sick of the slick waxes with their wonderful smells & almost edible qualities, I want to protect my cars not spread the stuff on toast, sorry fan boys & detailing sheep, I will not pay for the experience or pay extra for your pretentious up market marketing. :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

It all comes down to good old economics, as consumers we expect value for money. We want a product that does the job for a fair price. 

I have used Wolf's brake duster, and it is a superb product. Will I be tempted to try IX? No. Why? Because at 2.5 times the price I would expect it to be significantly better than Wolfs, and that doesn't appear to be the case so I will keep my money and stick with Wolf's Deioniser. 

This is just an example of a free market economy at work


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Which version do you have? V1?


i've got v2 i think. it has a wierd sicky mint smell. i don't mind it taking a while though as i can leave it on while i wash the rest of the car. :thumb:

i think its probably due to the way i use the product as some other users get fantastic results.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Its a shame that this type of question brings about so much mud slinging and detracts from the original post...

I have never had the Pleasure of Trying Brake Duster yet.
When all said and done an important aspect of the whole cleaning aspect often, comes down to time taken and amount of elbow grease.

To the OP, a lot of folk use a power washer to really help lift the ingrained grime.
Once your ontop of it a sealant and or wax will help keep the worst at bay...:thumb:

The choice is yours i have used a few and the last one was a standard wheel cleaner a standard hose and adjustable trigger spray and a tar remover to just get the last bits...Due im sure to not using a powerwasher...If you have pitting or bubbling to the alloy it will undoubtedly hold onto more contamination and prove harder to remove.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217470.

*Either way a decontaminating product such as the fallout removers mentioned and there are others are worth been in your environment protection arsenal...*:thumb:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Which version do you have? V1?





anthonyh90 said:


> i've got v2 i think. it has a wierd sicky mint smell. i don't mind it taking a while though as i can leave it on while i wash the rest of the car. :thumb:
> 
> i think its probably due to the way i use the product as some other users get fantastic results.


how do i tell which version i have? one wheel in particular has taken at least 5 hits with BD and agitated, but still can't get rid!


----------

